# Ebay - PREWAR Elgin Twin bar BICYCLE  $3500



## wspeid (Feb 28, 2013)

That's the strangest looking chainguard/sprocket I've ever seen.  It almost looks home made.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-Elgi...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f226a1f9b


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

*Awesome bike*

Not home made, it's the real deal, thanks for the post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2013)

That's a legitimate Elgin deluxe guard. Besides the guard the tank is a pretty desirable piece but I think the bike is over the money although I'm not a Twin expert. V/r Shawn


----------



## wspeid (Feb 28, 2013)

The tank is just pure art deco styling.  It's mighty sleek design!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

wspeid said:


> The tank is just pure art deco styling.  It's mighty sleek design!




that's the money piece


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 28, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> that's the money piece




agreed, there is also the fenders and chain guard but, there not in the greatest shape.

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

Have you ever seen the chrome tank version of this bike? 1938 I think.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 28, 2013)

*Tires*

Very cool Art Deco bike, but the bright red tires really detract from it.........Wayne


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Very cool Art Deco bike, but the bright red tires really detract from it.........Wayne




I agree - ruins the look completely for me.  To each their own I guess.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 1, 2013)

It is about $1000-$1500 over priced.  It would require about $1000 or more to restore. I do like it though but not at that price.


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 2, 2013)

wspeid said:


> That's the strangest looking chainguard/sprocket I've ever seen.  It almost looks home made.




It looks like a big old fish - doesn't really suit the minimal nature of a twinbar but neither does the tank really either. 

4 star deluxe is the way to go - has the regulr minimal chainguard. The big fish is rare and collectable though.


----------

